

Nokia, Please Keep Going - peteratt
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/11/nokia-please-keep-going-hands-on-with-the-lumia-1020/

======
peteratt
I really like the point where the author praises Windows Phone 8. Many people
seem to have the (in my opinion) wrong impression that Windows Phone has not
evolved from that crappy thing it was a year and a half ago.

The app gap is definitely a thing of the past. Really good Facebook and
Twitter clients, Foursquare, Spotify, the Office suite, lots of cool third
party apps (Instance, 6Sec...) for things that are definitely coming
(Instagram, Vine, Flipboard). Games? Still not there, but MS has muscle to
"persuade" devs.

The only problem I can see is innovation. It's happening on iOS almost
exclusively. But I think iOS is another beast, Winokia (reserving rights for
the name) is going for you, Android.

